

I built 12 different web apps in 12 weeks - peterkchen
https://medium.com/@mackenziechild/how-i-finally-learned-rails-95e9b832675b/

======
minimaxir
The Wacky-YouTuber-Thumbnail strategy only works if your content is wacky or
the personality of the host is wacky. Those thumbnails are not appropriate for
_coding tutorials_ and the sequence of the thumbnails in the blog post made me
close the tab.

(Although, there would be a market for wacky coding tutorials...)

